# New Law forced schedule change



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

The Packers-Vikings game Sunday was originally supposed to be the Monday night game. 
But the league was forced to change it when it became aware that a new statewide ban on indoor smoking was to take effect in Minnesota on Monday Oct. 1. 
It would have been illegal for the Packers to have smoked the Vikings indoors.

Ha Ha, put that in your Heidi hair pipe and smoke it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

MOB said:


> The Packers-Vikings game Sunday was originally supposed to be the Monday night game.
> But the league was forced to change it when it became aware that a new statewide ban on indoor smoking was to take effect in Minnesota on Monday Oct. 1.
> It would have been illegal for the Packers to have smoked the Vikings indoors.
> 
> Ha Ha, put that in your Heidi hair pipe and smoke it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Good to see another Packer fan on the forum...it's been quiet here since Sunday. Licking the wounds I suppose????


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Even being a Vikings fan, that was some funny $h!t right there. :rollin:


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

That is awesome. Go Pack!!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

That's funny but I guess your definition of "getting smoked" is different than mine.The game I watched had the Packers winning by a fingernail.And if the officials hadn't missed a pass interference call on the interception.....the outcome might have been different.

Oh well.....looks like a wasted season for the Vikes......Packers won't get far either with a one-sided offense.


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats someones definition of getting smoked??


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Give me a break, you barely held on to defeat one of the worst teams in the league!!!! Wonder who is doing the smokin'!!!! :roll:


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

It's a J-O-K-E! Man, all your panties are in a bundle. The Vikes lost simple as that and you've all avoided posting like the plague since Sunday so now you're grasping onto any argument you can. Yeah, they didn't smoke them, but it's a joke people.

If the Vikes win in GB later this year, there will be a ton of posts by Vikes fans. Enjoy the joke and move on! I've seen some good Packer jokes and appreciated them! Bandman saw the humor in it...


----------



## Tracker21 (Jul 9, 2007)

haha nice


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Come on taddy......when someone says your favorite team gets smoked by your biggest rival and they didn't......wouldn't you make a comment????I hardly believe Packer fans wouldn't say something if it was reversed.

I congradulated Farve on his record setting day.....what more should we say??? 

By the way.....I haven't worn any panties lately. k:

I'm a "tidy-******" man.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Aren't all queens fans tighty - ****** boys? Oops, sorry.

As a Packer fan, the game was too close, the Packers had too many fumbles, two big turnovers that almost cost them the game. I do have to wonder about some of Childress's decisions.
1. With AP at over 100 yards rushing in the 1st half, why was he sitting most of the second half? Reminds me of Hersell Walker.
2. Why waste a timeout disputing an obvious first down, just because your last red flag was not reviewable?
MOB


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Ken,

Yeah, I understand what your saying but it was a joke. It's not like he said the Pack smoked the Vikes and "meant" it. It was part of the joke...

I too wear tighty whities and my wife makes fun of me for it! I'm just old school!!!

It's always fun to rile up a few Vikings fans!


----------

